# Budding Novelist Here



## Davedurdans (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm 23 , from the UK and I am desperate to get my writing in the form of a novel.  I have an office job that is a good career but I want to write for a living.  I  don't mind if I don't make a penny from writing just so long as I can walk into a book shop and pick up my own book.  

I have it online so you can read it as you wish.  I have written the whole thing and I am putting chapters up as I proof them.


----------



## Drezzal (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd like to be the first to welcome you to the writing forums and i hope you enjoy your stay :thumbl:

We both have the same dreams dave 

I would suggest not posting the book online, just a little teaser


----------



## Davedurdans (Nov 8, 2007)

Well im posting the first few chapters to get people to give me feedback.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello to you, Dave, and welcome to the forum. Finding your own novel in a bookshop is the dream of everyone here, I suppose. But I can tell you that it is very hard to write for a living! Most of us need to have another, full time job to pay for our living. Even some bestselling authors still work part-time...


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Dave 

~ Shinn


----------



## flashgordon (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome.  Do not put the entire work on line, as that is considered publishing it.  Sample pages, or teasers is fine, but if it is all online, then why would a publisher want to publish it (since it is already free)?


----------



## Hawke (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Dave. Best of luck on your work. Enjoy!


----------



## Davedurdans (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Nickie and Flash.   

As you can already see I am naive to the publishing world.  How much would you consider putting online to 'tease' people?  Bear it mind its a 40 chapter book.


----------

